# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  من فضلك يا [you]

## رياض عباس بخيت

* 

:1 (8):
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ايه رايك العنوان مش كده أحلى ...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اتمني كل من دخل الي هذا البوست الرد ولو بكلمة 

DERNA, برعى القانون, mohammed_h_o, طارق حامد*
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*كل الجمال وهبوه ليك
                        	*

----------


## الحمادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

اتمني كل من دخل الي هذا البوست الرد ولو بكلمة 

derna, برعى القانون, mohammed_h_o, طارق حامد*




دعوه مهمه من أجل هذا المنبر الجميل تشكر عليها يا ابو نذار 
انا شخصيا لي مشاركه مكتوبه بتاريخ 20/9/2009 ولكن أين
بقية الأعضاء ...؟؟؟
وأيضا لي بوست بتاريخ 6/6/2009 بعنوان ( وين الناس ..
ليه المواضيع قديمه ... يا صفوة المنتدى )
أتمنى أن يستجيب الجميع لنداءك  ...!!
*

----------


## ميدو1

*دعوة جميلة لترقية المنبر اكثر واكثر ... معا من اجل منبر جاذب وغنى باعضائه ومشاركاتهم
*

----------


## nouriomer

*[quote=ابونزار;32678]اتمني كل من دخل الي هذا البوست الرد ولو بكلمة 
]

كلمه يارائع:1 (9):
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*نكتب شنو ونقول شنو وبصراحة كده قرفان وبطني طااااامه
*

----------


## DERNA

*أبونزار لك التحية
شكرا على الدعوة للمشاركة حتى ولو بأبتسامة
أحيانا لا يجد المرء الكلمات التى يمكن أن يعبر بها
أحيانا لا يجد الجرأة الكافية للتعبير عن بعض الأشياء
قد يحتد المرء أحيانا وهو يكتب عن موضوع معين الى درجة قد تغضب البعض
لكل الأسباب السابق ذكرها يضطر الأنسان فقط الى تصفح صفحات المنتدى
وقد نجد أحيانا أن بعض الأعضاء قد عبروا عن أشياء فى دواخلنا بطريقة أفضل منا وحققوا الهدف
معذرة مرة أخرى وشكرا على دعوتك
*

----------


## majdi

*شكرا 
كل سنة والصفوه والمريخ بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي بالفطرة

*كل عام والجميع بخير
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ماجد يوسف, ميدو1, مريخابي بالفطرة, asimayis, الحمادي, ابوسدن, ابوعبير, ابونزار, DERNA, برعى القانون, ibrahim s, majdi, mohammed_h_o, nouriomer, tito_santana, إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم, ود من الله, طارق حامد*

تسلم ياغالي
*

----------


## باجيو

*كل عام وانت بخير‎
:1 (4):
                        	*

----------


## mozamel1

*كل عام والصفوة بالف خير احبتي
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*شكرا ليك يا ابو نزار...
*

----------


## محمد زعل

*كل عام والشعب المريخى بخير اتمنى ان يكون العام  القادم عام المريخ فقط
*

----------


## أحمر اللون

*كل عام والجميع بألف خير
وأحمرنا يرتاد الأعالي
ويجعل لغيره السفح
*

----------


## وجدي

*والله المنبر جميل ورائع بس الناس كسلانة ولا بخيلة ما عارف السبب شنو 
بتمني انو يزدهر المنبر اكتر واكتر وكل سنة والجميع بالف خير
:1 (46):
                        	*

----------


## ابوفادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وجدي
					

والله المنبر جميل ورائع بس الناس كسلانة ولا بخيلة ما عارف السبب شنو 
بتمني انو يزدهر المنبر اكتر واكتر وكل سنة والجميع بالف خير
:1 (46):



وينكون يا حبائب .. والله مشتاقين .. طبعا الشباب ناس وجدي وسكسك وأبو نزار وغيرهم بكونوا ما ناقشين الحاصل شنو؟ لاكين العجائز متل الحاج والزهاوي وغيرهم بكونوا فاهمين الموضوع .. القصة يا وجدي يا إبني مش الناس كسلانة ولاهي بخلانة ..الناس يابا طهقانة .. وروحها مكركرة من شدة المغص الحاصل عليها اليومين ديل .. تصور .. الزعيم يظهر بالمستوى الجعان ده .. وطيش العرب وملك الفضائح المنقولة جوا .. صاحب الصفر الدولي الكبير .. ينافس في الفاينال الإفريقي .. ؟؟ بالله مش حاجة تغيظ وتخلي الواحد يشرط هدومو ؟؟؟ لكين معليش .. برضو نقول لكل جواد أصيل كبوة ولكل فارس مغوار هفوة .. وغدا نعود كما نكون .. وتستوي الشمس عند الغروب .. أبشروا الحركة التصحيحية شغالة تش والمريخ سيعود لكم .. سليما معافى .. ويحتل موقعه الريادي من جديد .. وعندها ستدخل كل الفئران .. أجحارها .. سوقوا الصبر يا النشامى الحمر .. ويحيا المريخ الزعيم عالى الهامة شامخ العلم ... وطق طق طق .. مرييييييييخ .. ولا وألف كلا .. لل ... :1 (22): سامحونا،،،
*

----------


## متوكل عبدالله مختار

*الحمد لله ان جعلنى منكم ايها الاحبة
لكم خالص تحياتى 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
ونسال الله لكم الافراح
                        	*

----------


## حجوج

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم
*

----------


## uhaila

*الله يكون فى العون
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*كل عام والجميع بخير اداره واعضاءونتمنى ان يعود الزعيم في القريب العاجل اكثر قوه لتعود البسمه لجماهيره وعشاقه
                        	*

----------


## KHALED SHAREEF

*أنا موجود يا أبو نزار بس فضلي في شنو؟
*

----------


## ibrahim s

*كل سنة وانت طيبين والزعيم بالف عافيه
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*i was busy so much ?kol sanh wento taiben
                        	*

----------


## برعى القانون

* كل عام والجميع  بخير ومريخينا بخير . . . وعيدكم مبارك يا صــــفوه 
 هل المقصود برعى القانون انا ام شخص آخر . . ؟ 
ارجوا الافاده . . . ولو المقصود شخصى الضعيف ما السبب ؟ 

*

----------


## الاباتشي

*كل سنة وانت طيب
                        	*

----------


## DERNA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة متوكل عبدالله مختار
					

الحمد لله ان جعلنى منكم ايها الاحبة
لكم خالص تحياتى 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
ونسال الله لكم الافراح



صدقت والله 
انها لنعمة كبيرة وفضل من الله ان جعلنا مريخاب
فالحمد لله على ذلك
*

----------


## ziyada

*كل سنه وانتو طيبين 
:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch
والمريخ يرجع المارد الاحمر
*

----------


## mozamel1

*لا اضافة جديدة توجد فانتم اهل الراي
                        	*

----------


## احمد

*الهم انصر المريخ 
محبتي
                        	*

----------


## الصادق الشايب الجيلي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة برعى القانون
					

 كل عام والجميع  بخير ومريخينا بخير . . . وعيدكم مبارك يا صــــفوه 
 هل المقصود برعى القانون انا ام شخص آخر . . ؟ 
ارجوا الافاده . . . ولو المقصود شخصى الضعيف ما السبب ؟ 




حيرتونا يا نــــــــــــاس 
اعاد الله علينا العيد وعليكم ونحن واياكم ننعم

بالصحة والعافية وكل الاماني الطيبة . 


*

----------


## اصحاب السياده

*الحمدلله علي كل حال
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*شكرا ابو نزاروكل عام وانتم بخير عناون جميل بس النفس مسدوده شوية والحاصل لا يسر عدو ولا صديق اتمنى ان ينصلح حال الزعيم وان نترك الجلافيط وحالهم وان يكفينا شر ابناء الزعيم وخاصة السماسرة امثال صديق مصالح وخاصة في موضوع المدرب 
*

----------


## الحارث

*الاخ رياض    تحياتي 
انت عار ف الحاصل  درش شديد وانا الايام دي في ام درمان وكمان عيان  
عندي ملاريا 
 والحاجة التالتة الايام دي مافي اي موضوع  بس منتظرين نشوف نهاية المسلسل اليومي حكية التدريب
المدرب الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وان لما اجي المنتدي بلقي مافي حاجة جديدة 
وتحياتي ........... 
للحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلة كلها والسلام
*

----------


## kramahmad

*يا اوخونا الواحد بداء يقلق كنا نأمل من الاداره حل موضوع المدرب لان وجوده مهم قبل نهايه الموسم علشان على الاقل يشاهد ليه 
مباراه او مبارتين للمريخ ويأخد فكره عن الفريق.الاستعجال غير ملطوب لكن ايضا التأخير ما في صالحنا لانه بشتت الافكار وبحدث
ربكه
                        	*

----------


## محمد عثمان شمو

*كل سنه وانتم بخير انا محمد عثمان شمو من المجلد هل يوجد شخص اخر بنغس الاسم افيدونا الله يهديكم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عثمان شمو
					

كل سنه وانتم بخير انا محمد عثمان شمو من المجلد هل يوجد شخص اخر بنغس الاسم افيدونا الله يهديكم



حبابك يا محمد عثمان شرفت دار مريخاب اونلاين ...
اسمك على عنوان البوست كما هو لاي عضو تاني يدخل الموقع فهي تقنية جديدة في المنتديات ...
اي عضو يسجل دخول للموقع يجد البوست باسمه ...
نتمي ان يطيب لك المقام بيننا ...
*

----------


## محمد عثمان شمو

*مشكور على الرد 
توقعت هذه الفرضيه لكن كان على التأكد لربما وجدت لى سميا اخرا 
مع تمنياتنا للمريخ بالرفعه
ودمتم
                        	*

----------


## سكسك

*كل عام والجميع بالف خير وصحة ............................. ومريخنا في العلالي وكاس افريقا طوالي 2010 باذن الله 

مع حبنا لكم والمريخ
                        	*

----------


## بشير قديم

*والله يا سكسك فى البدايه الف شكر ليك
وطبعا نحن لازم نقيف فى صف واحد حتى تتحقق هذه الامانى
*

----------


## متوكل عبدالله مختار

*انا في ضيا فتك اليوم يا ابو نذار
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*أحياناً الصمت أصدق إنباءاً من الكتب
وإذا كان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت من ذهب لأن في مثل حالتنا دي الصبر الطيب إلى أن تزول الصدمة ونجلس ونتناقش بروية وعمق خاصة أن عمى الغضب والحسرة توئد الحكمة  
*

----------


## KHALED SHAREEF

*ما في أي جديد يا لبونزار كله في محله و المريخ لسه ورا لكن صابرين 
إنما للصبر حدود يا حبيبي
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*اللهم لك الحمد كله  اللهم اجرنا في مصابنا واخلف لنا خيرا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كل الاخوة شكرا علي المرور والمشاركة وان شاء الله تكونو في افضل حالا انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*مشاركة الاعضاء تجعل المنتدى جاذب نتمنى مشاركة الجميع
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اتمنا النجاح للمدرب الجديد وكل عام والمريخ افضل نادي عربي وافريقي
                        	*

----------


## mahmoudhassaballa

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وكل سنة وانتو طيبين

لكل الصفوة الرائعين
*

----------


## جبرة المريخابي

*الواحد الايم دي اخير يقرا بس 
 مافي جديد  عشان نشارك 


مشكو ابو نزار
                        	*

----------


## mohi

*كل سنة و كل الصفوة بخير
و السنة الجاية ان شاء الله تكون سنة مريخية
                        	*

----------


## د. أمير سمهن

*أعزائي أبو نزار    وطارق ... محبتي الحمراء لكم ... ومبروك الفضيحة التاريخية للصفر الدولي ... وربنا يديم الأفراح ....
                        	*

----------


## looly

*حاضر تكرم عيونكم
                        	*

----------


## النسر2

*الاخ ابو نزار لك التحيه 
معا من أجل منبر جميل بكل من فيه ويلا ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## uhaila

*كل عا والمريخ منتصر
                        	*

----------


## كـولا

*نشارك اولآ بالسلام على كل الصفوة وثانيآ بالابتسامات:0144::0144:
                        	*

----------


## Kaizen

*طريقة رائعة للترحيب بالاعضاء الجدد و كسر حاجز الرهبة-رهبة الولوج لمجتمع جديد
هكذا تتبدد الوحشة و الاحساس بالوحدة ويتمدد احساس الاسرة الواحدة و الرغبة الصادقة في المشاركة و التواصل
لكم كل الود
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*كل الاماني الصادقه .................. والدعوات لتتطوير والتحديث 
والعلو .....................سلمتم
*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*شكرا ابو نزار لكني متوقف منذ بداية النكسة
                        	*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*وسوف اعود في الوقت تامناسب ولك تحياتي وحبي
                        	*

----------


## الامين1002

*ابو نزار والله بطني طامة من يوم مباراة الزعيم مع زيسكو والظلم الذي تعرض له المريخ بالاضافة الي ممارسات الاتحاد العام ضد مصالح المريخ .
لك التحية والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## الشعاع الاحمر

*الحمد الله انى مريخابى واهل الكاسات الجوية اهلى احمد الله كثيرا انى مريخابى واهل الصفوة ديل اهلى 
*

----------


## Yasser Fareed

*
مشكور على الدعوة يا أبو نزار وها نحن معكم 
تعطلنا ظروف الحياة المعقدة 
*

----------


## haitham Omar

* مشكور ابو نزار 



------
في مقبل الايام سوف تجد مشاركاتنا بقعاليه 


-------
ونحن في انتظار الجديد المشوق 
--------
دمت 
----- ودامت امة المريخ الصفوه 
*

----------


## د نشأت نبيل

*بأذن الله تعالى
                        	*

----------


## حجوج

*Next time


:1 (26):
                        	*

----------


## شوش79

*:1 (46):بكل
*

----------


## mahmoudhassaballa

*بالتوفيق للاخوة 
نتمنى ان نلتقى فى حب الزعيم
وليكن شعارنا صفوة بلا حدود
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*أبو نزار  هو هذا مانحلم به من تحرك   شكراً  لك وأنت تحرك المياه الراكده 0
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*اعزرونا ياشباب والله كنت معصور امتحانات وآسف شديد
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*كل عام وانتم بالف خير 
انشاء الله يعود الزعيم مارد يزلزل افريقيا تحت اقدامه ويرجع  الي الزمن الجميل ويعود  لمنصات التتوج الخارجية 
حيث الكؤوس المحمولة جوا
                        	*

----------


## مريخاب

*فعلاً المنبر محتاج لنا جميعاً من اجل النهوض بة 

تخريمة : خلعتنى بالعنوان
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*والله مقصرين في حق المنتدى وربنا يسهل 
*

----------


## Abdalaziez A. Alfadlaby

*العزيز ابو نزار ,, وكل كوكبة الأحمر الجميلة.
لكم منى التحية ,, والأمانى الطيبة.
اعذرونى ,, جميعا فقد نسيت الـ pass word و الـ user name  معا لمدة طويلة ومشاغل كثيرة منعتنى من المشاركة ,, وأوعدكم الا انقطع منكم بإذن الله ,, يشجعنى على ذلك وجودكم الفاعل ووجود المريخى المميز خالد سليمان 
وفى الذهن الكثير الذى  نود قوله عن الأحمر الوهاج وله ,, فانتظرونا.
طلب موجه للإدارة عن طريق اخى ابونزار.
اود ان يكتب اسمى باللغة العربية
ولا ادرى كيف يتم ذلك فهل من مساعدة ,, ولكم الشكر مقدما.
الإسم هو:
عبدالعزيز الفاضلابى
*

----------


## ادروب

*سلاااااااااااااام ياناس 

خمسة وسبعين مشاركة والعريس غائب

هههههههههههههههههههههه

معليش ياابونزار 

بكرة جاي دغش

اشرح الحاصل
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*مشكور اخونا ابو نزار علي الموضوع وربنا يقدرنا علي التواصل معكم ...
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*لك التحيه ابو نزار نتمني ان يكون المنبر خير برهان علي ان المريخ كبير وان المريخ عظيم ولا يهزه غير المريخ .. تحياتي سيدووووو
                        	*

----------


## أحمر اللون

*لكم التحية ونأسف لإنقطاع التواصل في الفترة السابقة .
*

----------


## محمد زعل

*سلام لكل المريخاب  اتمنى ان يستفيد المريخ من اخطاء الموسم هزا وان يترك للمدرب كل شى صح يا مريخاب
*

----------


## salam

*جدا يا مدير ..عارفين روحنا مقصرين ..لكن الغصة ساده الحلق ..! 
ربنا يصلح الحال
*

----------


## fafan

*نأتي ونذهب

تتغير الوجوه والأماكن

ويبقي المريخ رمزاً للخلود
*

----------


## الامين1002

*نتمني ان يعود الزعيم قويا خاصة بعد التوقيع مع المدرب الجديد
                        	*

----------


## راشد عمر توفيق

*ههههههههها   سلامي للجميع 
*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*سوري يا زعماء الزعيم جوه القلب بس  الظروف
                        	*

----------


## الفدر

*شكرا للتذكير يابو نزار وسامحونى شوية كنت مشغول ونحن فى الغربة مع الدوامين ديل ربنا يسهل ولكم حبى وتقديرى
                        	*

----------


## الشويلي

*يديك العافية يا ابونزار
*

----------


## السودانى

*معكم وبكم ولكم ناسف للانقطاع سنتواصل
*

----------


## ابو راشد

*سلام للصفوة
ومشكورين علي الابداع والامتاع والتكريم الرائع لمزمل الاروع والصدي الامتع
ومني ليكم والنجم كل الحب 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيكم وارجو ان لا تنقطع مشاركاتكم عن جميع البوستات
                        	*

----------


## okasha

*الاخوه اعضاء المنتدى الرائع السلام عليكم,,
في البدايه اود ان تقبلوني معكم في منتداكم العظيم وان يجمعنا حب محبوبنا الازلي وان تكون كل جمعاتنا خير ومحبه واخاء انشالله,,
لا اخفي اعجابي بمحتوى وفكر الاخوه الاعضاء خصوصا بعد ان تفاجئت بظهور اسمي في هذا البوست ولا اخفي مدى سعادتي العامره للاهتمام الذي يوليه اشرافنا العزيز والذي ليس بمستغرب عن كل اهل الصفوه مهما باعدت بينهم المسافات ولكن معشوقنا الابدي يجمعنا دائما وابدا انشالله,,
العديد من الافكار والرؤى تداعبني في هذه اللحظه والتي اتمنى ان تنال من الاخوه المشرفين والاعضاء الرضا والستحسان والنقاش وكم يسعدني ان نتشاركها في اي وقت ونحن على استعداد طالما سيصب في مصلحة الزعيم مريخنا العظيم,,      
                                                                       ودمتم
                        	*

----------


## mahmoudhassaballa

*كلنا فى حب الزعيم اخوة
نأسف للانقطاع 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الشكر الي كل الصفوة الذين شاركونا باراءهم
*

----------


## نون النوار نور

*عنوان جميل  ...
                        	*

----------


## Osama Nasr

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

 

:1 (8):



لظروف ضغط العمل تواجدي قليل في المنتدي وان شاء الله ساشارك بفعالية في القريب العاجل
شكرا ابو نزار 
*

----------


## محمد نصر باشا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

 

:1 (8):



أول زياراتى للموقع اليوم فكان لا بد من المرور والهروب .. ياخى أعتبرنى زى كاربونى لايمكن ابداء رأيه فى أى لاعب الا بعد التعرف عليهم ...
                                                  تحياتى،،،
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الخمسات

*بسم الله نبداء ارجوا ان تقبلوا مشاركتي الاولي بهذا المنتدي وان اكون خفيف الظل زي ابوخمسات..
                        	*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*شكرا اخى ابو نزار على ترحيبك بى من اول تسجيلى ,و سأكون مشاركا فى كل المواضيع المهمة باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ENG.AALSIR

*سلام من الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 

هذه اول زيارة لي ولكن لي عودة بعد المرور على اقسام المنبر 

وجود اسمي في العنوان اذهلني  ... و التقنية المستعملة ابدااااااع بحق وحقيقة ... ( خلعتوووووووووووووونا )
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*طبعا القصد ليس شخصى الضعيف فقط,,,,ولكن كل الاعضاء المتقاعسين مثلى ...

عذرآ للتقاعس واعدكم بالتواصل والتى بدأتها بالاطلالة وارجو من كان متراخيا مثلى

أن يتواصل......

شكرا يامريخاب ولا عدمناكم:1 (24):
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم خلف الله

*شكرا أبا نزار على هذه الدعوة الكريمة. حقيقة ما يحدث في المريخ حاليا لا يشبه المريخ ولا يشجع على الكتابة. والتصريحات اليومية من رئيس النادي المحبوب (جمال الوالي) تجعلنا نكتفي بالانتظار عل الحال ينصلح بعد قدوم الجهاز الفني الجديد، شريطة أن يفي الرئيس بوعده ويمنحه الصلاحيات الكاملة في تحديد من يُشطب ومن يستحق أن يُسجل في المريخ. وأرجو أن لا تستمر تسجيلاتنا تتركز على المهاجمين وصانعي اللعب مع الإهمال التام للاعبي الارتكاز والمدافعين وهي مشكلة المريخ خلال السنوات الخمس الأخيرة.
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

[font=arial]نكتب شنو ونقول شنو وبصراحة كده قرفان وبطني طااااامه[/font]



حبيبنا ود البقعه . . . قرفان مالك يا خوى
لا مكان لليأس فى قلوب الصفوه . . القادم أحلى ان شاء الله
مشتاقين كتير والله
                        	*

----------


## mnusur

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

 

:1 (8):



 ايها الصفوة لكم مني كل الود والاحترام واتشرف كثيرا بمعيتكم واسال الله التوفيق لكل اهل الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## mnusur

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم خلف الله
					

شكرا أبا نزار على هذه الدعوة الكريمة. حقيقة ما يحدث في المريخ حاليا لا يشبه المريخ ولا يشجع على الكتابة. والتصريحات اليومية من رئيس النادي المحبوب (جمال الوالي) تجعلنا نكتفي بالانتظار عل الحال ينصلح بعد قدوم الجهاز الفني الجديد، شريطة أن يفي الرئيس بوعده ويمنحه الصلاحيات الكاملة في تحديد من يُشطب ومن يستحق أن يُسجل في المريخ. وأرجو أن لا تستمر تسجيلاتنا تتركز على المهاجمين وصانعي اللعب مع الإهمال التام للاعبي الارتكاز والمدافعين وهي مشكلة المريخ خلال السنوات الخمس الأخيرة.



 اتفق معاك في مشكلة المريخ في الخطوط الخلفية واهمها الحراسة
                        	*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*دعوة حلوه وحركة ظريفة مع امنياتي لك بمزيد من الحركات ياظريف
                        	*

----------


## د.تمام

*انا اعشق الزعبم مهما يكون
                        	*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*تحياتي لك ايو نزار ياغالي 
حاضر ياغالي نقول انشاء الله ربنا يوفقنا لتقديم مايرضي تطلعات الصفوة 
*

----------


## zaeim84

*سلام جميل لي كل احباء الزعيم تحياتنا ليكم وبالتوفيق للزعيم دوما وابدا
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*شكرا  حبيبنا ابونزار 
وربنا يديك الصحه والعافيه
*

----------


## المهدى

*ابو نزار هلا بك مرسى لدعوت انا اخوك مهدى جديد
                        	*

----------


## شمار

*ااديــــــــــك حبت شماار قالو بشيل الطمام يا تسفو يا تشربو وهيي شمشرة :1 (50)::1 (50)::1 (50)::fgf3::fgf3:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

نكتب شنو ونقول شنو وبصراحة كده قرفان وبطني طااااامه




*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*كلك على بعضك حلو ياجميل
                        	*

----------


## محمد قمر الأنبياء

*تحياتى للجميع
تحية خاصة ل مرهف
                        	*

----------


## عامر كتم

*يا هلا بأهلى الطيبين , واتمنى لكم ولزعيمنا الحبيب دوام الصحة والعافية والرقى .
انشاءالله من الان فصاعدا تتوالا مشاركاتى , مشكور عزيزى رياض عباس على البوست ودمتم جنودا للمريخ الكيان .
*

----------


## hani222

*معكم قلبا وقالبا
بس محبط شوية
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

حبيبنا ود البقعه . . . قرفان مالك يا خوى
لا مكان لليأس فى قلوب الصفوه . . القادم أحلى ان شاء الله
مشتاقين كتير والله



 اخونا الابيض ضميرك شوقنا بحر عديييل كده يا اخوي انا كنت متفاءل شديد اها بعد الحصل ده ماداير بطني تطم
*

----------


## زعيم البلد

*أكتب شنو
أكتب شنو
أكتب شنو
أكتب شنو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*حقيقة بوست جميل وانا من خلال أول مشاركة  اتمني ان تقبلوني وسطكم اخا .. صديقاً مصادم معكم في مريخنا العظيم وصدقوني القادم أحلى
                        	*

----------


## Abdalaziez A. Alfadlaby

*I have tried to post a video link that shows some soccer moves but it seems not to work , would some one who knows how to post videos explain.
thanks in advance
Abdalaziez Alfadlaby
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*كل عام والمريخ بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## شوش79

*:1 (12):كل الجمال وهبوه ليك جعل السحر بين اديك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*جاء دورنا لنقول كلمتنا بالفعل
                        	*

----------


## البشير

*التحية لك أبو نزار .... حقيقة  كنت اتمنى ان اكون مشاركا مداوما بالمنبر ولكن ظروف عملي تمنعني من ذلك ولكن ساحاول المشاركة بقدر المستطاع فهذا نداء الصفوة وسنلبيه ,,,
                        	*

----------


## مكاوي

*والله كلام derna ده ياهو كلامي زااااااااتو الداير اقوله وانشاء الله المريخ يفتح نفسنا الموسم الجديد ولكم جزيل الشكر علي التنبيه الجميل
                        	*

----------


## مراكب الشوق

*الأخوة الأعزاء .... 
يشرفني أكون عضو في هذا المنبر الرائع روعة وجمال المريخ ...
كما شرفني مسبقاً بأن أكون واحد من عشاق الأحمر الوهاج ...
مشكلتي تتمثل في متابعة المنبر من خلال كمبيوتر العمل لذلك لايسعني عمل الكثير .
مع أملي مشاركة القبيلة الحمراء من خلال هذا المنبر ... ولكم كل حبي وتقديري
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*الاخوة الاعزاء اعضاء منبر مريخاب اون لاين
لي عظيم الشرف ان اكون بينكم ومعكم اشارككم الراي في حب الزعيم
لكم الود
*

----------


## riyad saad

*تحياتيلك يا ابو نزار وشكرا لك ولكل اعضاء المنبر الرائع علي الاسلوب الجميل في التنبية بضرورة المشاركة وهذا يدل بلا شك علي ان المريخاب صفوة الصفوة وباذن الله سابتدي مشاراكاتي قريبا :1 (44):بجد انا اتشرف بعضوية هذا المنبر. والي اللقاء.
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ناس بتمشي سنين طويله .. وناس بدون ما تمشي توصل !!
وقديماً قال جدي الشيخ العبيد ود بدر :
آخر الزمن :
زمنك ما يكفيك
وغنمايتك ما تعشيك (الغنماية مقصود بها الراتب )
وولدك الجبتو من ضهرك كان ناديتو ما يجيك !!
*

----------


## جعفر بابكر

*اهلا وسهلا بالاحبة  صفوةالمجتمع   لقد عدنا والعود احمد  بعد ان قضينا الاجازة وسط الاهل والاحباب ووسط الصفوة   فلكم مني احلي التحايا وكل عام وانتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*شكرا ابو نزار وانشاءالله تكون المشاركات فعاله
*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*بصراحه كدا انا مشترك في معظم المنتديات المريخيه لي اكثر من سنه لكن بقرا وبتفكفك يعني ما بشارك لكن فجاه كدا لقيت نفسي هنا واسي بقول لي اي زول بعرفو منتدانا وكدا نظام الولد المنتدي ذي بيتم (بالجد انا عندي احساس انو انا بعرفكم لي زمن)دا والله ما كسير تلج  ودمتم
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*أكيد المقصود انا :(
اسف جدا يا شباب مقصر فى حقكم بس الظروف حرمتنا منكم والله
                        	*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*وايه منبرنا غير لمة صفوة خير او ساعة حزن
لك الشكر حبيبنا ابو نزار على هذه الدعوة الكريمة الصادقة
*

----------


## mnusur

*الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا  اين صحف الزعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييم
                        	*

----------


## إيهاب الأمين

*العنون ذكي للغاية
ودعونا جميعاً نواصل بكل حماس
من أجل زعيم الكرة السودانية
المريخ العظيم
لكم الحب جميعاً
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*بسم الله ابتدءنا ومش بأبتسامة انشاءالله نشارك بأكبر من كدة لاني واهب نفسي في خدمة المريخ ورفعتو انشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الزعييم في حدقات العيون
*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحديث عن الزعيم ذو شجون والله حقيقه الواحد الان مشتاق يشوف المريخ بي شكلو الجديد وانشاءالله الموسم يكون احمر
                        	*

----------


## كشة حموري

*تحياتي ابونزار...شكرا للدعوة لكن الجو اليومين دل ملبد بغيوم التسجيلات وكثرة الشتل...لذا تناول اي موضوع يصبح ليس ذو بال بعد ان تتضح حقيقته...الوعد بالمزيد من النقاش وطرح مواضيع حيوية تهم المريخ وتصب في الصالح العام...وبمنتهى الشفافية...هناك الكثير الايجابي وكذا السلبي فلايجابي يستحق الدعم والمؤازرة والسلبي التعرية الكاملة بكل شفافية دونما حدود غير مصلحة المريخ...مع تحياتي
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*ااااااااه لو ماكنت من ناس ديل .. كان واااااسفاي واذلي احبكم جميعا ايها الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## د.عمار

*يديك العافية يا ابو نزار .. يا صفوة
ازعدك تقرالي لامن تزهج
                        	*

----------


## لورد حسونة

*الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا
السلام عليكم د.عمار000 اتمني ان اكون عضوا فعالا في هذا المنتدي الرايع00
لورد حسونة
                        	*

----------


## مهودا

*حاضرين ومستعدين والجديد قريبا جدا
*

----------


## لورد حسونة

*:hhh:كل سنة وجميع المريخاب بخير
                        	*

----------


## red-doni

*ندعو الله ان يوفق المريخ في مشواره الافريقي و جميع المنافسات انه على ذلك لقدير 
و كل عام و جميع الصفوة بـ 1000000 خير
                        	*

----------


## ابو سمرة

*إلى الامام حتي نضار بقية المنتديات
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

* اتمنى ان لا يكتب فى المنتدى الا الصدق و الاخبار الاكيده و ليس مثل من مصدر موثوق .
*

----------


## Almothanna

*كل سنة والمريخ منتصر والمريخاب مبسوطيييييييييييييييييييين .
                        	*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*سم الله الواحد الأحد الإخوة الأعزاء وأنا أخط أول أحرف لي بهذا المنبر الذي ولد بأسنانه ... أأمل وأتمني أن نوفق جميعاً لما فيه خدمة الكيان ولا سواه ... أول مشاركة بتعليق ونأمل أن نكون قدر المسئولية ... وكل من أراد يخدم المريخ يجب عليه أن يتحمل المسئولية ... ألم أقل لكم  انها مسئولية...
كل التوفيق لي ولكم لخدمة الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الافريقي

*شكرا اخى ابو نزار بس ادينا فرصة نطلع على مواضيع المنتدى وبعدين لكل مقام مقال اصلوا اخوك جديد فى مريخاب اون لاين (لكن من خيار الصفوه) .
                        	*

----------


## الخبير

*السلام اخواني الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*عزيزى ابو نزار
كل عام انت والجميع بخير
والسنه دى ان شاء الله
ترجع كل الحقوق المسلوبه
بواسطة التحكيم واللعب فى الاوحال
لكم ودى
                        	*

----------


## فوكسي

*ياجماعة اخبار موبوتو شنو
                        	*

----------


## فوكسي

*نعم نعم مريخاب احبكم
                        	*

----------


## shdaad

*الحبيب الغالي ابو نزار لك اسمي ايات الاخاء والمحبة ونحن نجتمع في عشقنا الابدي والسرمدي الموج الاحمرطلبك ان نكتب في حضرة المريخ ولو حرف الحبيب، الغالي من اصعب الاشياء الي نفسي ان اكتب فيما احب لان كل ما اجتهد اجد كل الحروف تتاقزم امام عملاق يسكن الجوف ويتحكر داخل الوجدان لذا انا اخاف واحس بالقشعريره في ان امسك القلم واكتب لان المفردات تتزاحم طالبة السماح لها ان تتواصل وتعبر كل كلمة تريد ان تسبق الكل لتعبر عن شيء نبيل اسمة المريخ وانا بين تلك وهذه في حيره لذا تجدني انوء بعيدا خوفا من هذا الصراع اللذيذ اراقب وارنو عن كثب في كل من يكتب هل يفي هذا العملاق الراقدفي دواخلنا حقه هل عرفت لماذا نخاف الكتابة
                        	*

----------


## طلال محمد على احمد

*شكرا جزيلا يا ابو نزار على دعوتك الجميلة ... انشاء الله نساهم بفعالية فى اثراء هذا المنبر المريخى ... نحن فى المريخ اخوة  :0144:
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*سلام يا ناس مريخابى جديد لنج معاكم
                        	*

----------


## سايقا صلاح

*شباب الصفوة تحياتي وتجلاتي...
لكم ولكل من يعشق الاحمر الوهاج...
دمتم ...
ودمنا...
                        	*

----------


## عنج العجب

*الله يحفظ لك نزار يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## احمد بدر

*كل سنة والصفوة جميعهم بخير وعقبال كاس افريقيا
                        	*

----------


## النسر2

*ياريت وفى كل اقسام المنتدى 
                        	*

----------


## ودالامام

*اخوتي عشاق الأحمر الوهاج انه لشرف عظيم بان يولد الانسان وفي قلبه زعيم الكرة السودانية المارد الاحمر...شخصيا" لو لم اولد وانا عاشق للزعيم وسيد الاندية قاطبة،لا ادري ماذا كنت اكون؟ اكيد بلا هوية... ان حبي لهذا الصرح العظيم لهو فطري فهو يستحق ان نعشقه فهو العشق السرمدي... مهما قلت ومهما جادت قريحتي لن توصف مابداخل فؤادي لهذا الكيان العظيم...اتمني ان اكون أضافة لمنتداكم المتميز والمتفرد بعشق من هو اهل للعشق... تقبلوني بينكم واتمني عشقي لمريخي ان يشفع لي لديكم ودمتم ودام الاحمر الوهاج عنوان الكرة السودانية والافريقية والعربية قاطبة في علياه ومنتصرا" دوما" وابدا"... ولكم العشق كله
                        	*

----------


## mawia eriba

*والله ما عارف أقول ليك شنو ي مان. الوالي ما خلى ليينا حاجة نقولها
                        	*

----------


## ودالبطل

*جداً يا أبو نزار بس احوال البلد السياسية الايام الماضية كانت شاغلانا شديد وشغل الصحافة انت عارفو كل اليوم وما في راحة ولكن لك العتبى حتي ترضي والله يسترنا معاك
*

----------


## معتصم محمد الحسن

*عزيزىابو نزار لك التحية ولكل الاعضاء فقط ادونى شوية  راحة وتاكد انى حا اجننكم بالمشاركات والتعليقات وطلبك علي عينى وراسي يا عزيزى نزار واتحملونى
                        	*

----------


## محمد علي رفاعه

*شكرا يا ابو نزار للدعوه , مع اني متاكد ان الكتابه او المشاركه تكون اجمل وافيد عندما يضطر الشخص لزلك .
                        	*

----------


## SAMIELRAFIG

*الاخوه الصفوه الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اتمنى عام 2010 بداية انطلاق نادى الصفوه ان يكزن عميد الانتصارات والبطولات القاريه والمحلية وان يعمل كل محبى ولاعبى وادرى نادى الصفوه بروح الفريق للارتقاء بالصفوه والانديه السودانيه الى الامام

 سامى الرفيق
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

 

:1 (8):



سلامات يا غالى 
والله تقصير شديد 
الواحد خجلان ودخلتونا فى ضفورنا 
وان شاء الله الواحد يكون عند حسن ظنكم وظن كل الصفوة 
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*[="5"]كل عام وانتم جميعا والسودان والمريخ بالف خير[/i]
                        	*

----------


## esehag

*الي الان الواحد شاعر ان الكتابة والمشاركة دي ماحاجة ساهلة لازم المريخابي لو كتب يكون كتاباتو تليق بالمريخ العظيموانشاء الله عما قريب نشارك بالاراء ومنكم نستفيد
                        	*

----------


## مريخى وافتخر

*ما فيهو كلام والله...لكن بس انا مشغول بالمزاكرة والامتحانات...
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كل سنة والمريخاب بألف خير اتمنى اتمنى اتمنى كأس خارجى للمريخ هذه السنة وخاصة بعد التسجيلات المتميزه .
سؤال مشروع لكل مريخابى لماذا يعارض بعض المريخاب الوالى لإدارته للنادى وهو الذى يبذل الكثير والكثير لرفعة إسم النادى ؟؟؟
*

----------


## Menefi

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

 

:1 (8):



ابو نزار
كيفك يا حبيب
انا ما كنت عارف حسابى اتفعل الا اليوم
ولك شكرى على الاهتمام
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*السلام عليكم ورحة 
تحياتى لكل الاخوة الذين ينتمون الى هذا الكوكب العظيم(المريخ)
انا دى اول مشاركة ليا بالمنتدى وقد ترددن كثيرا قبل الكتابة وذلك لاسباب  كثيرة ساذكرها لكم.
اولا انا مريخابى بالميلاد وكل من عرفنى يعرف عشقى الجنونى للمريخ.
ولا انتمى الى اى تجمع او جماعة او جناح او اى مجموعة بل انتى للمريخ الكيان.
ونحن فى ارض المهجر نتوق شوقا لاخبار المريخ لذلك كنت عضو دائم فى كل المنتديات المريخية.
ولكن اصتدمت بظاهرة غريبة فى هذة  المنتديات ما ان اكتب راى شخصى اكون على قناعة به ويخالف راى المجموعة التى تدير المنتدى (طبعا انا بتكلم عن منتديات اخرى باسم المريخ وانا احفظ لهم تفوقهم واجتهادهم فى خدمة المريخ) حتى يتم حظرى ويمنع نشاطى فى داخل المنتدى على الرغم من انى لم اسب اى جهة من قبل فى كل مشاركاتى ولم اطبل لاى جهة ولكم ان تسالو منتدى جماهير المريخ عن العضو khalid2011 والعضوhass6666.لذلك قررت ان لا اشارك فى اى منتدى بالكتابة واكتفى بالاطلاع فقط.
                        	*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

* اهلا ابو نزار 
كل سنة و الجميع بخير 
مع اطلالة السنة الجديدة الحمد لله الفرح بالكوم , نسأل الله تكون فرحة دائمة .
مجلسنا العزيز عيد لينا قبل الناس .
اكترحاجة عجبتنى فى التسجيلات انها جات مخالفة لكل التوقعات و فى الصميم .
تانى ما دايرين الصحفيين الصغار يعملوا فيها عارفين خبايا الامور و قريبين من مصدر القرار.
السرية التمت بيها التسجيلات الخارجية خلتنا نقول يمكن الوالى نفسه ماكان عارف الحاصل شنو .
لله درك يا والى و للامام يامجلس الهنا .
و لانامت اعين الجبناء .و الحاقدون يمتنعون و الشمارة راحت عليهم .
                        	*

----------


## خشم الموس

*الاخ ابونزار لك الشكر والود على الدعوة الكريمة للكتابة
انا اسف جدا لانى بعد التسجيل بالمنتدى مباشرة مشيت مكة المكرمة للعمرة
اكرر لك شكرى وودى وانشاء الله وبعد العوده ساكتب لاننا دخلنا المنتدى لنقراء ونكتب ونشارك ونبدى الراى والاهم كذلك نسمع منكم الراى فالمريخ عالم جميل نعشق ان ندوم فيه
 ونحن نسعد بالتواجد بين صفوة السودان
                        	*

----------


## هتشكوك

*تحياتى ابونزار مازلت ضيفآ على اجمل منبر رايته داخل هذه الشبكه العنكبوتيه وفعلآ انتو صفوه وستروا قريبآ انشاءالله مشاركاتى وسآحدثكم عن عروس الروابط رابطة مشجعى الزعيم بسواكن حيث اشغل بها منصب الامين العام(سكرتير)ولك ودى ابونزار وعام سعيييييييييد وملئ بالافراح المريخيه انشاءالله:enfjaar:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

 

:1 (8):




لقيتنا كيف يا أبونزار؟؟

:ANSmile09:
                        	*

----------


## yasen

*كل سنة و الجميع بخير
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*بعد التحية لأمة المريخ ,,,
إنتو عارفين أس المشكلة في المريخ شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
زمان اللاعبين كانوا أسرة بعد التمرين كلهم بيكونوا سوا يتعشوا مع بعض يترحلو مع بعض والنادي كان مقرهم الأول ثم يتلاقوا في بيوتهم أيضاً , يعني  نادرا ما بتفففففففارقوا
 لذا كانت الإلفة السائدة بيناتهم الآن ,,,,,, أي واحد بسيارتوا ومن الملعب أي واحد لي سكنوا وبيفتقدوا التواصل فيما بيناتهم ودي حاجة مهمة جدا في بناء الروح والإلفة ,,,,,
وأفتكر المسألة ما صعبة على الإدارة توفير ما ينقصهم وهو تخصيص يوم في الأسبوع  ترفيهي يكون لللعيبة واسرهم بدون بروتوكولات المعسكرات وهكذا تعود الروح المعروف بيها المريخ  
*

----------


## sirag

*حاجة جميلة خالص   لكم تحياتى ولكل مريخابى غيور :ANSmile06::ANSmile06:
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم خلف الله

*تحياتي الخالصة لكل الصفوة داخل وخارج السودان، مع أسمى آيات التهاني بالسنة الميلادية الجديدة وكل عام وأنتم والمريخ بألف خير. حتى الآن تسير تسجيلات المريخ بنجاح خاصة وقد بدأ الاستاذ جمال الوالي وأركان حربه هذه المرة بتدعيم المنطقة الخلفية (الدفاع والمحور)، وأرجو مخلصا أن يتم التوفيق بتجنيس حارس أساسي (ليس الحضري بالتأكيد)، مع ضرورة التعاقد مع محور إرتكاز (هيثم المرابط أو لاعب مازمبي). كما أتمنى أن يوفق الوالي في الحصول على فرص إعارة لإيداهور أو وارغو، إذ أننا لا نحتاج لتطديس الأجانب في الهجوم والوسط على حساب الوطنيين.  والله الموفق
                        	*

----------


## عامر كتم

*تحيه طييبه عزيزى ابو الريوض  
انشاءالله همنا تطوير هذه المنبر 
والى الامام
*

----------


## سيطره

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

 

:1 (8):



يا جماعه البوست دا لى انا ولا شنو ؟

اها انا جيت
*

----------


## عاشق الوهاج

*التحيه لك اخي ابو نزار والتحية لكل عاشقي الاحمر المارد (الصفوة)وتحية خاصة لصناع هذه البوتقة العامرة المشبعة بحب الزعيم ( منبر مريخاب اون لاين) 
ودمتم زخرا لزعيم الكرة السودانية واسد افريقيا  
*

----------


## سيطره

*الاخ ابو نزار اها شاركناك ولم ترد
فما رأيك
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اشكرك ابو نزار اتمني ان اكون عند حسن ظنك
 رايكم شنو يا صفوة نعيد التعامل مع كل لاعب
 داخل كشف المريخ محترف كان ام وطني
 يجب ان لا نستقبل المحترفين فى المطار 
 ولا حتى فى مكاتب الاتحاد العام عند تسجيلهم فى كشف المر يخ ولا نهتف لهم الا بعد ان نرى مردودهم داخل الملعب كل على حسب عطائه
                        	*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*حاضر ودا الواجب وحاننفذ دايما مشكور يا ابونزار
                        	*

----------


## احب المريخ

*اشكرك يا ابو نزار على هذه الدعوة واهتمامك بكل الاعضاء والبحبو الزعيم سيد البلد ونتمنى عام 2010 يكون عام الزعيم ونشكر حبيب الصفوة الرئيس جمال الوالى على المجهود الذى يبذله من اجل المريخ ونتمنى ان لا يخذله اللاعبين ان يحققوا لنا كاس افريقيا .شكرا مرة ثانية الى اعضاء المنتدى
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ايه رايك العنوان مش كده أحلى ...



عنوان جميل فعلا
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*حبابك ما حباب غيرك 
 نحن اهلك واحبابك
 جمهورك وذادك
 حبابك نفطى فى دارك
                        	*

----------


## حسن يوسف

*بسم الله ماشاء الله
والله كنت مرات بخش المنتدى بلقى نفسى الله ورقبتى
مرات بلقى وش الرجال ومرهف وطارق حامد
والسبب الكان مانعنى من المشاركة تقنى واهو الحمد لله اتحل بواسطة الاخ مناع
وجيت لقيت المنتدى ماشاء الله تبارك الله زى الورد بى ناسو وشبابو
مزيد من التقدم لخدمة الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*خبر عاجل من احد الجلافيط علي همشري قال المرابط التونسي صرف النظر عن اللعب في المريخ
                        	*

----------


## العجب حبيبي

*انا موجود بس منتظر نهاية التسجيلات ولكل حدث حديث  ودمتم ايها الصفوة الاعزاء
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*أبو الريوض مشتاقين والله ... ومالك قاطع أخبارك مننا ؟ ... لعل المانع خير ! ... طبعاً أخوك منشغل شديد اليومين ديل ... عشان كده مقصرين معاكم هنا و(هناك) ... فعذراً جميلاً أخى أبو نزار.
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*اكسيلانت يا ابو نزار
                        	*

----------


## manooo

* كل عام والصفوة بالف خير 
*

----------


## عمراحمد

*شكرا لك يا نزار على الاهتمام
                        	*

----------


## عمراحمد

*ياود البقعة صبقتنى على هذا الاسم الرايع
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*كل سنه والكأسات عارفه مكانها تماما
كل سنه وانتم اكثر القا وصفاءا
كل سنه والزعيم قاهر الكل
*

----------


## النسر2

*كل سنه وأنتم شموع هذا المنبر 
كل سنه وكل الصفوه بخير 
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*تحاتى يا بو نزار نحن نعشق المريخ وكل الذين يبذلون جهودا مقدرة فى خدمة الزعيم ونحن  مريخاب المهجر لا عزاء لنا سوى منتداكم ارجو ان تقبلونا 
 لكم خالص الود والاحترام يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*شكرا يا ابو نزار
                        	*

----------


## abokhaleel

*Thank you , you guys are great , Happy New Year
                        	*

----------


## أحمر اللون

*كل سنة والصفوة بألف خير
ومريخنا عالي في العلالي
*

----------


## المك عجب

*شكرا جميلا ياأنيق
                        	*

----------


## مريخنا فوق

*كل عام وكل مريخاب بلادي بالف خير ودايما فايزين ومتصدرين
                        	*

----------


## محمد علي رفاعه

*نكتب شنو يا ابو نزار؟
                        	*

----------


## hussam makki

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

 

:1 (8):




جدا جدا جدا جدا
                        	*

----------


## hussam makki

*لقيتني كيييييييييييييييييف
                        	*

----------


## hussam makki

*الف الف مبرووك وكل يوم وانتو اجمل
                        	*

----------


## hussam makki

*اهلا وسهلا بالحبايب
                        	*

----------


## hussam makki

*والله بس المشغولية  اعفوا لينا يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## النسر2

*معاكم دائما زالله بس المشغوليه 
*

----------


## منص

*التحية لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## ahmedelfatih43

*ياخي جبتونا جارين خلعتونا 
قولنا في مروحه شغاله ولا حاجه :icon51::icon51::icon51:

مرحب بكل الشباب
                        	*

----------


## كروبين

*لكم جميعاً إبتسامات الأطفال 

و طل ندى الزهر 

و ضوء القمر 

فأنتم وهج الصفوة و بريقها 

الذي لا يزول 

بل تزيده الأيام بريقاً 

لأن عالمكم و لا حتى في الأحلام 

أحبكم جميعاً 
*

----------


## obada

*الاعزاء الافاضل ... شباب منتدي مريخاب اون لاين ... 

لا ادري من اين ابداء .. فقط ... العفوء ... ستجدوني ان شاء الله جند من جنود 


مريخاب اون لاين .......


مشكور ابو نزار ......... مشكور كل من تداخل في المشاركة ....
*

----------


## apex

*حااااااااااااااااااضر 
بس ضيق الزمن الخلانا نبعد
تحياتى
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*الاعزاء اعضاء المنبر 
العفو والعافيه انقطعنا لفتره طويله 
وان شاء الله ستجدوننا معكم 
فى كل مايخدم المريخ الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الاخ الحبيب ابو نذار
                اولا لك جذيل الشكر على السؤال والاختفاء سببو كنت لااستطيع المشاركة ولكن بمساعدة الاخوة فى الاداره تم معالجة الاشكال  اليوم لهم جذيل الشكر 
           وانشاء الله نشارك لنفيد ونستفيد
                        	*

----------


## حليم24

*انا يكفيني اني مريخابي واهلا الصفوة ديل اهلي؛
:1 (49)::1 (49)::1 (49):

بس مرات الظروف بتحكم؛
                        	*

----------


## KHALED SHAREEF

*اضفنا الرد مرة في هذا الموضوع و نشارك مرة اخرى
<انا بدري صحيت من نومي>
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*سلام بحرارة لكل الصفوة
الف مبروك العيد الاول لميلاد المنبر 
*

----------


## عبدالكريم الحلفاوي

*احي جماهير الصفوة مع امنياتي ان يكون 2010 عام خير على النجمة
                        	*

----------


## عبدالكريم الحلفاوي

*معليش يا ود البقعة الصبر طيب   في ناس صابرة  قربو يتمو قرن من الزمان 0وشكرا أبو نزار وان شاء الله نتواصل 0
                        	*

----------


## حبيب المريخ

*الف شكر ياابو نزار انشاء الله حااحاول المشاركه شويه شويه لانو طبيعه شغلي عصره الله لاوراك ليها تسلم ياراقي
                        	*

----------


## الروبى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

 

:1 (8):



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حاضر ياعسل انت تامر امر0:069:0
*

----------


## محمدين

*يا أبو موتر ... أقصد نزار ... أو رياض ... أمس شفنا صورتك فى وهج الصفوة ... لكن ما حاااااجة كده.
                        	*

----------


## Red Arena

*الاخوه الاحباء اتمنى اليوم ان نلتقى ببعضنا البعض بالنادى وكل عام وانتم بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## نادر ابراهيم

*كل الود لكل الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*هوي سلام يا الناسالقيافه

والله المنتديات كترت والزول يمش وين ما عارف

كل يوم منتدى مريخي جديد الحكايه شنو

منتديات شبكة المريخ 
منبر مريخاب اون لاين
محبي المريخ
جماهير المريخ
عشاق المريخ
وتقريبا تاني في واحد
ما عارف هي ظاهره حميده ول لا
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*جميل جداً يا أبو نزار , فالمشاركة دائماً دليل حيوية ونشاط واهتمام , والطلب منك 
يدل على المحبة والعظمة والإهتمام منك بإخوتك , وأنت أهل لكل ذلك . 
شكراً لك وزادك الله قوة ومحبة وعظمة .
                        	*

----------


## محمد المعتصم

*.
لكــم اطيب التحـــــــــــايا .. وللامـــــــــــــــام .
.



.
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*
*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

 

:1 (8):



ما دخل اسمى بالعنوان والله ما عارف ما هى المناسبة
تحياتى
للجميع
                        	*

----------


## أبوالعلاء محمد البشير

*عفوا ابونزار والله المشكلة منكم مش مني .. واسال ابراهيم عن سبب عدم دخولي ومشاركاتي والمهم المشكلة انتهت وانشاء  الله ستجدوننا عند حسن ظنكم.. وبالتوفيق للزعيم دوما وابدا
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبوالعلاء محمد البشير
					

عفوا ابونزار والله المشكلة منكم مش مني .. واسال ابراهيم عن سبب عدم دخولي ومشاركاتي والمهم المشكلة انتهت وانشاء ستجدوننا عند حسن ظنكم.. وبالتوفيق للزعيم دوما وابدا



حبابك يا استاذ وسعداء بتزلل عقية الدخول ...
البيت بيتك ونتشرفك بانضمامك لنا ...
*

----------


## osama hatim

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام في منتدي اون لاين المريخ

نبارك لكم اولا اطفاء الشمعه الاولي للمنتدي وان شاء الله الشمعه 100

نتمني كل التوفيق لكم اخوتي الاعزاء وان شاء الله في مقبل الايام نحتفل باطفاء مزيد من الشمعات

نتمني ان يجعل الله هذا المنتدي منبر ايجابي للمريخ وداعم له في كل المحافل وفي كل الاوقات 

وان شاء الله نحاول ان نكون من بينكم
                        	*

----------


## omer_mairno

*والله يارياض اول مرة اشوف البوست ده لمان اتخلعت المهم مبروك الشمعة الاولى وعقبال الشمعة المليون

دوما الى الامام يا مريخ
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*لاسانا فانيه ينزل لارض الملعب لانغازذ منتخب مالي
                        	*

----------


## عاشق المريخ

*نحن في المريخ اخوة نعشق النجم ونهوي
                        	*

----------


## bakri21

*ان شاء الله تكون مشاركة فاعله
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*هوووي يابو نزار  انا كان ما بدت المباريات وشفت الشياطين الحمر الهلبه كدا  في الميدان ما بشارك معاك تاني
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اولا اهنئكم على هذا المجهود الجبار  واشكرك اخى ابو نزار على هذا العنوان الجميل وانا فى رحاب المريخ العظيم دائما ابتسم ولك منى. من غيرنا يعطى لهذا الشعب معنى ان يعيش وينتصر ولنقم اجلالا ونحن فى رحاب المريخ العظيم  اشكر اخى ابو نزار
                        	*

----------


## ابو النون

*شكراً ابونزار على هذه الدعوة وانشأء الله سوف نعمل على اضافة الجديد من اجل المريخ العظيم ومن اجل الصفوة لان المريخ جميل وفيه جمال ومريخ جديد لان المريخ كل يوم اجمل
                        	*

----------


## فرقاس

*الاخوة الاعزاء 
لقد حللت بينكم
واتمني ان اجد كل خير ونعم الاخوة فيكم
                        	*

----------


## kamalyo

*الاخ ابو نزار اولا اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه الدعوة . 
ثانيا اتمنى من مجلسنا الهمام ان يطبق لوائح الاحتراف على هؤلاء اللعيبة وياحبذا لو كانت غرامات مالية فى حالة التسيب والتاخير
                        	*

----------


## kamalyo

*الاخوة فى الصفوة
لقد تلاحظ ان جميع صحف الضلال تنهش فى لحم الزعيم وتتلفظ بافظع الالفاظ والعبارات التهكمية التى تدل على خواء افكارهم . فى حين ان جميع صحفنا تخرج علينا بمسكنة شديدة ولا تواجه هذا الهجوم الغير مبرر الامر الذى يقلقنى بشدة واتمنى لو ان الامر بيدى لصفعت هؤلاء الاصفار وياريت لو تكون عندنا صحيفة واحدة تتخصص فى الرد على اولئك الحاقدين ونتخلى ولو قليلا عن صفويتنا هذه
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ابو نزار
دمت يارايع فعلا لو ماكنت مريخابي والصفوة ديل مااهلي كان سجم رماد حلتي
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

 

:1 (8):



حاضر ياابو نزار انشاء الله اكون عضو فعال ومشارك باستمرار علي فكرة يابو نزار انا عايز اساعد البعثة المسافرة الي كينيا حيث تربطني علاقة مع القنصل الكيني وممكن اساعد في الحصول علي التاشيرات في زمن وجيز بدل الحصول عليها في المطار والانتظار لوقت طويل حتي الانتهاء منها وحاولت الاتصال بالاخ حسن يوسف برقم جواله الذي بحوزتي ويبدو انه غير الرقم عموماً استمارة التاشيرة بحوزتي ممكن أحضرها الي النادي وتتم تعبئتها لكل  جواز واحضار صورة شمسية لكل شخص وصورة الجواز والرسوم وتنتهي الجوازات في نفس اليوم ارجو افادتي اذا كان ممكن تقديم هذه الخدمة
                        	*

----------


## alm9er

*حبيبنا كلامك 100 % 
وان شاء الله الايام الجاية الزول مساهماتو تزيد
                        	*

----------


## ياسر جبرالله

*دعوتك وصلت يا ابونزار ونوعدك انشاءالله سوف نكون دائما حاضرون ولك وكل الصفوة جل ودي 
                        	*

----------


## ياسر جبرالله

*حبيبنا احمد جبريل وينك ليك مده مابنته تقبل تحياتى 
*

----------


## fesal haj musa

*تشكر على الدعوة وباذن الله نجتهد ان تكن لنا مشاركات متواصلة في رحاب نجم السعد
                        	*

----------


## الصاردى

*مابعد الدافي في كلام
                        	*

----------


## Abumuntaha

*شكرا لك اخى ابونزار على طلبك لى للمشاركة  لكن اليومىن ديل ماعارفين نكتب نقول شنو  ننتظر نشوف اخرة التسجيلات وبعدين نكتب سبع وضبع
                        	*

----------


## عاشق المريخ

*مريخنا العظيم انت بدر في السماء
                        	*

----------


## النمراوى

*فى حضرة جلالة المريخ نكتب بدمنا فداهو اقبلونى ضيف جديد و من السبقونا نستفيد
                        	*

----------


## loon

*نجمه نجمه الليل نعدو
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*ابو نزار . انا مبسوط جدا برش الجلافيط في التسجيلات :dogpile:  قول معاي عقبال نرشهم في المقبره
                        	*

----------


## neelabi

*الاخوه اعضاء مريخاب اون لاين 
الواحد سعيد انو يكون من الناس الصفوة
وبالتوفيق لعشقنا الاكبر دوما
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*عاوزين اخبار التمارين الجا ممنو والغايب منو وعاوزين الصوور  عاوزين نعيش الواقع من الغربه
                        	*

----------


## بشيردعاك

*ياسيدى حيرتنى معاك خلعتنى عديل كده

    تحياتى لجميع الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## دكتور الكره السودانيه

*ماذا نقول و قد طاشت العقول , ربنا يهدي الجميع ,
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*نجوم الزعيم نجوم من ذهب
                        	*

----------


## خشموا

*بحبك وبحب كل صفوي وبحب الاحمر الوهاج وبحب النجمه لو في السما 
بموت فيك وبموت في المريخ وبموت في الوالي
عشقي هو الوهاج عشقي هو النجم الاحمر عشقي هومريخ الصفوه
ولدت وعشت وسوف اموت لوني الاحمر القاني
وليت السماء كانت حمراء
عاشق الاحمر الوهاج
                        	*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*شباب سلام عليكم واتشرف اني اكون معاكم
                        	*

----------


## الجريفاوي

*سوف نشارككم انشاء الله حتي صحن البوش يا ابو نزار بس اصبر شوية نحن يا دوب ابتدينا
                        	*

----------


## صبحي المريخابي

*باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شكرا لك اخي ابو نزار علي التنبيه وانا اوعدك  ان اكون عند حسن ظن القائمين علي المنتدي ونتمني من المولي عز وجل ان يوفقني في خدمة المريخ العظيم عبر ه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*أخونا ابو نزار
ماذا يحدث فى المريخ الدافى وصل البلد وما لقى خانة والمحاولات لتسجيل المرابطى وشطب الشغيل ومحاولة تسجيله ووارغو الى الأهلى القاهرى ثم الى المريخ والباشا الى ليبيا معارا ثم المريخ عائدا وموقع الصدى خارج الخدمة .
ما فاهمين حاجة بالرغم من أننا الصفوة ولازم نكون منظمين ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ABO-ABODY

*سلامات...اتمني مشاهدة العجب مولع في 2010 قولو اميييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## أحمد تيتو

*شكراً ليك يا أبونزار
                        	*

----------


## العجب حبيبي

*انا مشغول لكن شكرا ورديت علي الصفوة بتحية خاصة وعام 2010 خاص بالصفوات وليس الوصيفاب
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمد الفاضلابى

*شكرا ياصفوا وكل سنة وانتو طيبين
                        	*

----------


## خالد سيد

*لا يمنعنا منكم سوى ظروف العمل الخارجة عن الإرادة
أتمنى أن أشارك بفاعلية في مقبل الأيام
                        	*

----------


## نفط عجيب

*Viva la mireekh viva la mireekh  viva la mireekh
                        	*

----------


## مامون

*شكرا على الدعوة
                        	*

----------


## أمين الحلفاوي

*أنا ما عارف الموضوع شنو بس لقيت اسمي بيلعلع في البوست قلت أسلم على الشباب كلهم وأقول ليهم كل سنة وانتو طيبين، لي فترة طويلة برسل في رسائل لإشراف المنتدى بدون نتيجة والحمد لله فجأة كده جيت لقيت رسالة في بريدي من الإشراف يطلب مني ضرورة المشاركة أو سيتم إيقاف كل الأسماء الغير فعالة ونا ما صدقت خبر لقيت اخونا 24 العجب 24 قال داير يغير اسمو دخلت توش طوالي
أتمنى أن يكون عام 2010 عام خير وبركة وانجازات لزعيم الكرة السودانية 
*

----------


## uhaila

*اتمنى للزعيم عاما حافلا بالانتصارات
ولكم منى الف سلام
                        	*

----------


## badry

*والله العظيم هذه اجمل دعوه وربنا يوفقنا ونشارك بآرائنا انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اجرى الوكيل بوضياف حال سماعه خبر صفقة يوسف محمد مع الهلال اتصالا بالاتحاد السويسرى ونادى سيون حتى يتاكد من ان الاتحاد السودانى قد طلب بطاقة المحترف يوسف حال الاتفاق قد تم بين يوسف والهلال هذا وقد نفى الاتحاد السويسرى ان يكون نظيره السوداني طلب ارسال بطاقة اللاعب قبل نهاية الفترة المحددة للانتقالات فى السودان ومعنى هذا ان الاتفاق لم يتم بين الاطراف الثلاثة وعليه لم يعد لصفقة يوسف محمد اثر  والمشاهير تؤكد بان الايام المقبله ستشهد جدلا كبيرا حول امر تسجيل يوسف هوة للهلال
*

----------


## ميسرة عمر عبدالله

*والله يا رياض ( ابونزار ) كتر خيرك ...

سأكون معكم ان شاء الله صفوة فعال وفعال جداً ...

انا اسمى مكتوب ؟؟ ( الحمدلله اسمى مكتوب )
*

----------


## السودانى

*سلام انا السودانى وبكم ومعكم للتطوير المنتدى والعمل المريخى
                        	*

----------


## محمد خير طقت

*أضرب لي حارث بوريك أنا قلتليهو شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*دعوة جميلة
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*تمام يا مان كده افضل
                        	*

----------


## مزمل طلب

*الله يسهلا علينا السنة دي ونكون محل مانتمني للزعيم ونرفع كل الكاسات الموجودة في الساحة الداخلية والخارجية منها
                        	*

----------


## متوكل عبدالله مختار

*احلى واجمل
                        	*

----------


## ابو الخلد

*شكرا ليك اخوا رياض انشاءالله نشارك بمواضيع بخصوص المريخ عامه والمنتدي خاصه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الدباسي

*حقيقة اليوم اول يوم اشارك واتمنى ان يطيب لكم وجودي بينكم ايها الصفوة
واتمنى للجميع عام سعيد وللمريخ البطولات
                        	*

----------


## احمد الدباسي

*رياض يا خوي اصبر علينا شوية
خلينا النشوف الحاصل شنو
والنعرف الدار  والبقولو شنو
ماتشب لينا في رقبتنا طوالي كدة
نحن صفوة والله صفوة وجينا للصفوة
تحياتي للجميع مرة ثانية
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*عاشقي المريخ دايما صفوه في كل شي حياتهم وممارساتهم اليوميه
نتمني من كل قلبنا ان تسود روح المحبه والاخوه لتقديم كل ماهو مفيد
للمنتدي وللكيان الراسخ في الاذهان
*

----------


## وهج الصفوه

*كم انت عظيم يامريخ
                        	*

----------


## عمر حامد مجذوب

*الأخ الحبيب رياض لك تحياتى و إحترمى و لكل المتداخلين و لكل مجتمع الصفوة.
أولا أنا آسف جدا لتأخرى على الرد و المشاركات و بكل أسف منذ دخولى فى هذا المنتدى أجد صعوبة فى الدخول و أرسلت عدد من الرسائل و لم أجد رد إلا أخيرا وصلتنى رسالة التفعيل و من يومها أنا مداوم على الدخول و المشاركة و بإذن الله نعوض ما فات و يسعدنى وجودى بينكم و دمتم و دام المريخ العظيم.

*

----------


## د.ابوبكر

*التحية والتقدير لك اخى رياض ولكل الصفوة 
الود ودى ان ننثر الابداع وان نضئ ونلون سموات الفرح بالاحمر والاصفر وان يسود فهم واخلاقيات الصفوة الجميع 
تحياتى لك اخى مراكب الشوق فقد عبرت عن حالى وشرحت ظروفى التى هى مثل ظروفك
                        	*

----------


## الداكور

*هههههههههه والله حيرتونا الشغلة تكنلوجيا وانا قلت الجماعة ديل مالهم قصدوني في اول دخول ياالداكور ابتسم وبوست تاني جميع الاعضاء بما فيهم الداكور 
انا اتكيفت قلت ياولد انت مشهور وماعارف 

تشكروا ياحبايب وانشاء الله قادمون بقوة ( المريخ وانا)
                        	*

----------


## الشعاع الاحمر

*التحية لك اخى رياض والتحية لكل الصفوة ونتمنى فوز المريخ الزعيم ببطولة خارجية هذا العام وفوق فوق مريخنا فوق
                        	*

----------


## هيثم صديق

*واحد رباطابى سألوه: قاعد تدخن
قال: والله ما قاعد اعاين وراى لما بكون ماشى
(مبسوط يا رياض)
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين الزين خليفة

*لك التحية اخى ونعدكم بالمساهمة فى رفعة هذا الصرح وبصراحة نحن لمن سجلنا كنا داخلين على امتحانات والان قربنا نخلص السمستر وبنساهم معاكم ... لكم ودى واحترامى وتقديرى ياصفوة
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*شكرا للدعوه يا زعيم . نتواصل ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ما شفت الصورة
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الحب والظروف:ANSmile30:
                        	*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*شكرا الرائع رياض
دعوة جميلة لجعل المنبر راقى... معا من اجل منبرمتميز
                        	*

----------


## مريخى وافتخر

*السنة دى المريخ يمثل افريقيا فى مونديال الاندية...قولو امييييييييييين ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*ادعو الى مرافقة الزعيم الى بورتسودان بثلاثة بصات كبيرة على الاقل
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*مشكور يا رياض كم انت مرهف الاحساس لك كل الود 
*

----------


## الوردة الحمراء

*لاشئ اقوله غير كل شئ جميل 
مريخاب اون لاين عالم ولا اجمل
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*عليكم الله شوفي البوست دا قديم كيف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*المـــريــخ عالـــم
رجـــاء من كل الصفوه الصبر 
على الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*كانت لنا ظروف ولكن الحمد لله وموعودين بالجديد انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*حاضر ياغالى مع انو بشارك
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*نكتب شنو ونقول شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*كلمة ، كدة بكون رديت عليهو يا ربي ؟
                        	*

----------


## مامون من اسلانج

*الكلام ليك يا المطير عينيك!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*كل الناس اتنين اتنين فرح يتكلم بى لغتين
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*لو بهمسه او بكلمه 
قول يارب انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

لو بهمسه او بكلمه 
قول يارب انصر الزعيم





يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*السلام عليكم جميعا
                        	*

----------


## stick

*النصر للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*اخى رياض عباس شكرا لكى الحقيقة عندى مشاركات ولكنها بسيطه لانو انا ذى ماهو مكتوب عضو جديد
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

 

:1 (8):






:hghkl::hghkl::hghkl::hghkl::hghkl:
                        	*

----------


## ودالعاص

*اليوم سندك حصون الجيش بإذن الـــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــه   
فكلنا تفاؤل والعندوا شك وكلام غير كدة يأجلو 
ومنتصرين منتصرين إنشاء الله
وتوقعاتى إنشاء الله 3 / 1
[frame="2 90"][marq="3;up;2;alternate"]قولو آمـــــــــــــــــييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييـــن[/marq][/frame]
                        	*

----------


## كركبة2010

*تشكر ياغالي  وانشاء الله المريخ منتصر لكي نمسح احزانا 
يارب ياكريم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*نتعشم في عودة روح موانزا للمريخ والعودة بالنصر المبين باذن الله وبعزيمة الرجال ان وجدت
*

----------


## stick

*قلوبنا  وعقولنا مع المريخ
                        	*

----------


## كبروس

*ميه ميه وكلام فى السليم
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبودى

*والله ماعارف ابكى ولا اضحك ولا اعمل شنو . بالمناسبة شاركت بالامس القريب
                        	*

----------


## apex

*تشكرات يا حبيب 
بس نبتسم كيف والمريخ مغلوب 
والله الواحد الليلة مبوذ فى ناس الشغل كلهم
*

----------


## wadrahim

*حزينون لحال المريخ ..ولكن ماذا نفعل؟
الوالي راح وقبله الغيرة والحماس من اللاعبين الذين صنع منهم المريخ نجوما يُشار إليها بالبنان..
دا غير أنطون نيالا الشيخ حران الذي يعمل بجد وإجتهاد لتدمير المريخ منذ زيارة صلاح إدريس لنيالا قبيل مباراة القمة الأخيرة..
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

اتمني كل من دخل الي هذا البوست الرد ولو بكلمة 

derna, برعى القانون, mohammed_h_o, طارق حامد*



كلمة 

رمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*رياض بيني وبينك كده الحال بخلينا نقدر نكتب ولو حرف خلي كلمه كامله
*

----------


## jafaros

*دايما موجود في منبرنا العامر وبالتوفيق لمعشوقنا السرمدي الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سهيل ابراهيم

*تبسمك في وجه اخيك صدقه
*

----------


## (العجب24)

*رمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) محمد الحارث, نزار احمد 
السلام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*نقول شنو وكيف ومتي الله يكون في العون
رمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*والله المريخ لما يقل عطاءه انحنا زاتنا بنكون ما عارفين نقول شنو
*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*حاولت وحاولت مرارا... وكنت امتلك موضوع خطير .. موضوع العصير العصير الشفته بعينى ومسكته بيدى .. عصير فييراء او كما يقولون.. ولكن ونسبة لعدم اكمالى 150 مشاركه لم استطع الكتابه فى هذا الموضوع...والان بما ان الموضوع اصبح دعوة للمشاركة فلتكن على نطاق واسع ... واليكم الموضع!!!!
طبعا جميعنا يعلم علم اليقين ان الهلال وبهؤلاء الاعبين لايمكن لهم ان ينتصروا على اى فريق ولا حتى على منتخب منبركم هذا الا فى ظروف غير طبيعية واعنى مشروب الطاقة الذى يسقيه طبييب الهلال (...) للاعبي الهلال بعلمهم او بدون علهم الله اعلم ... المهم لماذا لايتناول لاعبى المريخ هذا المشروب طالما انه غير مخالف للوائح والدليل الجميع يعلم بهذا العصير . من جهة اخرى دخوله الى السودان عبر الطرق الرسمية فلو كان مخالف لتم حظره من قبل الجمارك
هى مجرد فكرة .. لماذا لا يستعمل لاعبيى المريخ مشروب الطاقة الذى يستعمله لاعبى الهلال !
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*الكلام ده صاح
                        	*

----------


## aaddil

*مشكور اخ رياض , وكل الاخوة الذين شاركوا في هذا البوست استجابة للدعوة الانيقة من قبل الاخ رياض , واسال الله ان يعين الجميع علي المشاركة الفاعلة في المنتدي , وتقديم الدعم المعنوي للزعيم  ما استطاعوا الي ذلك سبيلا , واكرر لكم الشكر والتقدير
                        	*

----------

